# Stock mk4 gti bolt pattern?



## Rizzmk4 (Jan 10, 2015)

My tire specs are 225/45/17 my friend swears that the bolt pattern is 5x112 but I've been doing some research and seen a few people that said it's 5x100, does anyone know for sure? 2003 volkswagen golf gti 1.8t, thank you.


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

5x100


----------



## Rizzmk4 (Jan 10, 2015)

much appreciated


----------

